# Caution: Obstacle Ahead!!!



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

LOL! That was hilarious =P


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Can not see it.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Oops the sound isn't working but we are uploading it to youtube so I will link to that when it is ready.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

LOL  cute!


----------



## Ponies4Paige (Jul 21, 2009)

well i cant see it sorry but by ur pictures (avatar) you look balanced on your horse


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Brenda Lee is gorgeous! I love it when she does her little dance to get over the log, too cute! 

Lucy is also quite adorable. She looks like a great little rider.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok got the sound up and it on youtube...


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats a super cute video!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Very cute


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks! Did you like the sound effects? They were cracking me up!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

great music =) she's gorgeous btw!


----------

